# Do gut types avoid physical contact in general?



## busybee (Jul 10, 2016)

I hug everybody!!! If I have met someone for the first time, when they leave after a couple of hours I hug them , (unless they are not open to it, which I can tell) 

I'm not sure about the enneagrams but my hub and daughter who are infps hate physical contact, my daughter regularly tells me to stop touching her. This is if I'm sat next to her watching TV! 

I am enfj type 2 ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garcdanny26 (Mar 4, 2016)

As a 1w2, I actually have no issue with any sort of physical contact. Whether it's a friend or family member, I have no problems with physical contact, as long as it's not inappropriate of course.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Inu No Taisho said:


> You're not the first person to have said that to me, and I doubt you will be the last.


Yeah, because that's how you actually worded it. If you didn't want to give that impression it doesn't make sense to do that.


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

Distortions said:


> Yeah, because that's how you actually worded it. If you didn't want to give that impression it doesn't make sense to do that.


I agree entirely. However, do note that one's view on something is purely a matter of perspective. If I look from yours, then I can see why you think that it makes no sense. However, from my perspective, there was nothing wrong with what I said. Whether the OP views my words in a similar or different light is up to her. In any case, I don't give a damn. I can trust most mature people to make their own deductions on any matter.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Phoenix Virtue said:


> I've noticed this with 1s and 9s I know, don't know any 8s though and 8 seems like such a physical type to me that it's hard to imagine them really hating physical contact, but I'd be curious to hear from 8s


I agree that 8 is a very physical type and would generally be fine with physical contact, unless it was a certain _kind_ of physical contact that they believed would make them vulnerable in some way. I think the other exception will be cases like mine, in which my loud and often aggressive expression of boundaries (so characteristic of type 8) includes a boundary concerning touch.

Just generally speaking, I think 9w1 and 1w9 will be the most avoidant/(reserved?) of "gushy" physical contact of the gut types, but this can be for several reasons. I have a 9w1 friend who would prefer it if we all started acting like he didn't have a body at all, for example.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

e4envy said:


> Bad/good has more to do with personal background, imo, which forms an individual's personal values.


What do you mean by that? People can be good despite a harsh upbringing, or bad despite a decent one.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

It doesn't bother me at all, I like it.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

He's a Superhero! said:


> What do you mean by that? People can be good despite a harsh upbringing, or bad despite a decent one.


Yes, a conscience is born, not made. The science is very clear. If you don't have one at birth, all your upbringing will be able to do is teach you to fake having one, or make you hate people enough to flaunt the fact that you don't have one.


----------



## Masterpiece (Jul 17, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> What do you mean by that? People can be good despite a harsh upbringing, or bad despite a decent one.


You can start a new thread regarding this/PM me if you wanna hear my elaboration on this; no need the derail this thread further.



periwinklepromise said:


> I have a 9w1 friend who would prefer it if we all started acting like he didn't have a body at all, for example.


I have no idea why, but this made me lol. Self-forgetting 9 is self-forgetting.XD


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

e4envy said:


> You can start a new thread regarding this/PM me if you wanna hear my elaboration on this; no need the derail this thread further.


Fair enough. I don't mean to derail the thread.


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

No, I don't avoid physical contact. I may be shy to initiate, but I am indeed very receptive to it - though I'm learning to take the initiative more, working that Fe baby  
I much prefer a hug instead of a hand shake with people I know well, for example.

The ENFJ 8w9 (Sx/So) I know is very keen on physical contact. He'll give you a strong hug any time he sees you (if he likes you at least..)

Same for my ESTP 8 (So/Sp) grandfather. Very physical man, very much keen on physical affection.

I also know that our very own @The King Of Dreams is 100% _for_ physical.. anything... :tongue: Huge on hugs for sure. ENFP 9w1 (Sx)



Now, all of this is of course when my mood allows it. If not, I'll be very prickly and stand-offish about physical contact. I'm very on/off about this. Physical boundaries in general, really. Don't poke the sleeping bear..
Though, the right amount of coaxing can usually alleviate my moodiness. @Animal , for one, knows like no other how to breach the wall. Insistent tickling is hard to resist after all... :wink:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

From what I've seen, 9s might avoid it, but 8s deal with it and 1s embrace it.


----------



## Masterpiece (Jul 17, 2016)

Sun Daeva said:


> @Animal , for one, knows like no other how to breach the wall. Insistent tickling is hard to resist after all... :wink:


AY! NO FLIRT'N IN MAH THREAD yer little son o'va.......:angry:



I honestly had no idea why I typed that.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

e4envy said:


> I have a friend whose a type 1, and I don't know if this has anything to do with physical contact, but when I try to borrow things from her, she says stuff like, "no, it's your fault for not bringing it so you should face the consequences. You should've remembered to bring it with you."


HOW DO YOU STAND THAT? Wtf, a friend? I mean it's one thing if that's legitimately just one of her boundaries, but the style of verbal explanation/reasoning/criticizing... I would not last long as friends with that person. I'm mad thinking about it.


----------



## Masterpiece (Jul 17, 2016)

Quernus said:


> HOW DO YOU STAND THAT? Wtf, a friend? I mean it's one thing if that's legitimately just one of her boundaries, but the style of verbal explanation/reasoning/criticizing... I would not last long as friends with that person. I'm mad thinking about it.


Meh, I just live with it, I guess. Though tbh, we're not really that close; not 'best friend' level, at least. So maybe she wouldn't say something like that towards her closer friends. As for the way she worded that...I think that's just the way she talks (speech pattern). Yeah, I got a little offended by her too when we first met, but now I'm preeetty much used to it, heh.


----------



## GinaM (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm a type 9. If you want to touch me, you had better be somebody damn special! And my VIP list is pitifully short because I don't connect deeply enough with very many people. Like casual sex, casual hugs just aren't my thing. I lalalalove bear hugs with soul friends, though.


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

Quernus said:


> HOW DO YOU STAND THAT? Wtf, a friend? I mean it's one thing if that's legitimately just one of her boundaries, but the style of verbal explanation/reasoning/criticizing... I would not last long as friends with that person. I'm mad thinking about it.


I wouldn't say like that but but I'd be thinking it... maybe it's a superego thing 

Depending on the situation I'd say the same thing to myself.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Stellafera said:


> I wouldn't say like that but but I'd be thinking it... maybe it's a superego thing
> 
> Depending on the situation I'd say the same thing to myself.


Think whatever you want! I think horrendous things sometimes, gods know how dark and dramatic it is inside my mind. But the key here is that you wouldn't _say _it like that. Also, I might even start thinking like that if it happened, repeatedly, and could probably understand someone saying it like that after multiple incidents... but if that is their speech pattern in general (as poster mentioned above), I'd lose it. 

However, I have been thinking a lot about this. There are people who definitely wouldn't be offended by that kind of thing, either due to not being sensitive or due to agreeing with that kind of attitude, or who knows what else. I'm fascinated by what might make the difference. Maybe I'll make some sort of relevant post.


----------



## Stellafera (Jan 19, 2015)

Quernus said:


> Think whatever you want! I think horrendous things sometimes, gods know how dark and dramatic it is inside my mind. But the key here is that you wouldn't _say _it like that. Also, I might even start thinking like that if it happened, repeatedly, and could probably understand someone saying it like that after multiple incidents...* but if that is their speech pattern in general (as poster mentioned above), I'd lose it. *


Eh, you still might not get along with me great in real life. It's not too far off from what I'd actually say in the situation.

I'd just surround it with "sorry", "I think", "it's just", and other modifiers. If you tried for like two more minutes you could probably talk me out of that stance, but you'd also likely be subjected to an additional minute of "just so you know FOR THE FUTURE I'm not going to let you borrow things do you understand". I can get kind of repetitive when I want to make sure I've communicated a message.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Stellafera said:


> Eh, you still might not get along with me great in real life. It's not too far off from what I'd actually say in the situation.
> 
> I'd just surround it with "sorry", "I think", "it's just", and other modifiers. If you tried for like two more minutes you could probably talk me out of that stance, but you'd also likely be subjected to an additional minute of "just so you know FOR THE FUTURE I'm not going to let you borrow things do you understand". I can get kind of repetitive when I want to make sure I've communicated a message.


May I ask what would be your motivation for defending such a stance? Why is that important to you in the first place? For some people it seems like they're actually trying to punish someone for their mistakes, others are just worried of being taken advantage of. Etc


----------

